# UPDATE: ADOPTED 3 year old Golden Mix California



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adopted! Will update thread title.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

So glad he found a home, I would have adopted in a heartbeat, although am in Illinois.


----------

